# St. Maarten



## sheilas (Jul 6, 2012)

Which are the the most desired timeshares in St. Maarten?


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 7, 2012)

Have you check Tug Resort Datebase for St.Maarrten resort reviews ?

This may help.


----------



## deemac (Jul 7, 2012)

*most desired timesharest in SXM?*

Sheilas,

I noticed you own at Pelican (SBR) -- is there a reason you do not want to stay at your resort?   Depending on the unit you get, I would stay there (former owner).   It is close to everything, and there are amenities/activities galore.   Plus, so far, you are NOT required to pay those ridiculous "energy fees" most other resorts charge.  (stayed at Ocean Club villas, 2 wks in May -- $95/wk for 1 bdrm).   Would have stayed @ Pelican, but worried about threatened closure (looks as it may be delayed until about Nov -- nothing firm, but they did close before)

btw., the new timeshare tax (currently $50/wk) is supposed to go into effect in Jan 2013 ($20/nite)

Personally, I like LaVista and Royal Palm (sorry, I can't answer your question re: most desired -- don't know)


----------



## scotlass (Jul 8, 2012)

"btw., the new timeshare tax (currently $50/wk) is supposed to go into effect in Jan 2013 ($20/nite)"


This nearly gave me a heart attack!  Good thing I looked into it as it is NOT $20 a night, but $10 a night or an increase of $20 PER WEEK, and the legislation has not yet been passed.  THere are those who believe it won't.

We too own at LaVista, two weeks, and enjoy every minute there.   Let's hope we can continue to afford it!


----------



## normab (Jul 10, 2012)

We like La Vista (we're owners) and Oyster Bay.  Did not like Sapphire or Pelican (the old buildings).  That's as far as we've gotten in 10 trips!!

I agree that the Simpson Bay area is a good place to stay.


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 10, 2012)

Westin dawn beach is beautiful, we were in a 3 BR 2 bath with a great ocean view
The hotel is a Westin but think the timeshare isn't Westin


----------



## siesta (Jul 13, 2012)

pharmgirl said:


> Westin dawn beach is beautiful, we were in a 3 BR 2 bath with a great ocean view
> The hotel is a Westin but think the timeshare isn't Westin


 The Westin is a hotel, but they have availability through II getaways. The Dawn Beach Club is next to it and is TS.

Oyster Bay Beach Resort is also on Dawn Beach and is TS, sent some fam there in a 2br/2ba just this past April, they weren't crazy about the place, but they had a good time since they were always out and about on the island. They said the place was clean but everyone was older/elderly. They are in their mid to late 30s. Also they said the beach while they were there was covered in seaweed, which I read about which is a specific kind affecting other islands as well. They had a marina view unit.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jul 13, 2012)

siesta said:


> Also they said the beach while they were there was covered in seaweed, which I read about which is a specific kind affecting other islands as well.



Yes - Seaweed from the Sargasso Sea has been washing onto the island beaches periodically.  It isn't usually a problem in SXM, but there has been some weather condition that has been causing it periodically over the last year or so.  It can be a real mess - takes lots of work for the resorts to get it cleaned up and off the beaches.  It's too much to just leave it there.  It can be frustrating because SXM has wonderful beaches, and don't usually have this problem.


----------

